# Looking for English Setter stud service.



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Not in Michigan but..........
> http://www.ridgecreeksetters.com/?page_id=65


I have a half sister to this dog and really like what I see. Then again she is only 10 months but I like her quite well.

Cody is in Ga. I spoke with Shawn 4 or 5 days ago and his location will change quite a bit in the near future. 




Ben


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Scott Berg said:


> Scott,
> 
> Fleetside is not a good match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Merimac said:


> Scott Berg said:
> 
> 
> > Scott,
> ...


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Scott Berg said:


> Merimac said:
> 
> 
> > No ... Brain fart on my part.
> ...


----------

